# Watching/Listening to the Nutcracker in 2020



## adriesba

I normally see the _Nutcracker_ live in person every year but obviously won't this year. This could maybe be a chance for me to find a good video of it. I'll at least probably listen to my favorite audio recording conducted by Bonynge. Anyone have plans for any videos of the _Nutcracker_ to watch or recordings you want to listen to?


----------



## Rogerx

adriesba said:


> I normally see the _Nutcracker_ live in person every year but obviously won't this year. This could maybe be a chance for me to find a good video of it. I'll at least probably listen to my favorite audio recording conducted by Bonynge. Anyone have plans for any videos of the _Nutcracker_ to watch or recordings you want to listen to?


Yesterday I did spin this one


----------



## adriesba

/\ I decided to try this one. It's really good!


----------



## Handelian

There is a broadcast on Sky Arts Christmas Day 6am GMT


----------



## Handelian

Just seen the Nutcracker on sky arts which I recorded on Christmas day. Really superb performance


----------



## Guest

Handelian said:


> Just seen the Nutcracker on sky arts which I recorded on Christmas day. Really superb performance


I think that was the Peter Wright/Australian Ballet production from 2014. Really superb artistry except for some of the orchestral playing which was pretty ordinary at times.


----------

